# Male V anger when meeting brother



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

My Reggie is 6 months and his half brother is 9 weeks younger. We meet up twice weekly for a catch up. Initially there was no issue but now when we meet the 1st 5 mins Reggie really bad tempered With his brother. It’s not the usual rough and tumble it’s teeth bared growling, today I was worried he would hurt his younger brother so very stressful. After this though they play and run for miles with no real issues so I’m unsure what’s going on. Both r on leads when they initially meet and calm down when off lead.
Reggie does not greet any other dog this way and it’s the only time he shows this type of aggression. Is it dominance ? The fact they r on leads and his younger brother is jumping on him ? What would the forum advise.
thanks 🙏


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs are more prone to aggression/frustration when meeting other dogs on leash then off leash.
Have you considered just keep walking with them, when they first meet on leash. Instead of the younger when being able to jump on him. Some dogs just don't care for others being overly excited, and in their face when first meeting. They need a few minutes of just being around them. 
So a structured walk works best, for those type of dogs.
If you stay in one spot. The excited dog just gets more excited, and the other dog becomes more frustrated.
How often do you meet up for play time.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

texasred said:


> Dogs are more prone to aggression/frustration when meeting other dogs on leash then off leash.
> Have you considered just keep walking with them, when they first meet on leash. Instead of the younger when being able to jump on him. Some dogs just don't care for others being overly excited, and in their face when first meeting. They need a few minutes of just being around them.
> So a structured walk works best, for those type of dogs.
> If you stay in one spot. The excited dog just gets more excited, and the other dog becomes more frustrated.
> How often do you meet up for play time.


Thanks Texasred, we usually meet twice weekly. That sounds like a good plan, all I would say is the younger V is no more excited than Reggie but ur advice makes total sense. Thanks 🙏


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Kazi said:


> Thanks Texasred, we usually meet twice weekly. That sounds like a good plan, all I would say is the younger V is no more excited than Reggie but ur advice makes total sense. Thanks 🙏





Kazi said:


> Thanks Texasred, we usually meet twice weekly. That sounds like a good plan, all I would say is the younger V is no more excited than Reggie but ur advice makes total sense. Thanks 🙏





texasred said:


> Dogs are more prone to aggression/frustration when meeting other dogs on leash then off leash.
> Have you considered just keep walking with them, when they first meet on leash. Instead of the younger when being able to jump on him. Some dogs just don't care for others being overly excited, and in their face when first meeting. They need a few minutes of just being around them.
> So a structured walk works best, for those type of dogs.
> If you stay in one spot. The excited dog just gets more excited, and the other dog becomes more frustrated.
> How often do you meet up for play time.


Can I add once they r off leash they have such fun but would u suggest we keep them On leash for the duration of the walk ? Or let them off when they r settled ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It really depends on the dogs body language, and how quickly you could get them apart if Reggie was still upset.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

texasred said:


> It really depends on the dogs body language, and how quickly you could get them apart if Reggie was still upset.


Thanks very much appreciated. We will give it a try and see how it goes. 👍🏻


----------

